# SOR - Strategic Elements



## springhill (19 August 2012)

MC - $1.5m
SP - 3c
Shares - Approx 50m (definitive numbers are hard to find, my belief is there are around 80+m in escrow)
Options - ?
Cash - $3.4m

*Strategic Seeks Strike Extension of Reefton Goldfields*
Strategic Elements announce that Strategic Materials Pty Ltd (100% owned) has substantially extended the area of the Reefton South project. The project is located 3km along strike from the prolific Reefton goldfield, which historically produced approx. 2,100,000 ounces of gold. The project has potential for a strike extension of the Reefton Goldfield.
The Reefton goldfield is undergoing a significant resurgence with major mining company Oceana Gold Ltd developing the Globe Progress Open Pit mine with a JORC resource of 1,200,000 ounces of gold. Oceana Gold believes the Reefton goldfield to be “under-explored” with “excellent potential for further exploration success”. They are seeking to reopen further old mines, such as the Blackwater mine, and make new discoveries through new exploration approaches.
Seeing Through Cover
The Company has extended its Reefton South application to cover an extensive area of ground south of the Reefton goldfield. A layer of gravel and glacial till covers the prospective gold bearing rocks. Old miners could not explore these prospective rocks beneath the cover. This has left the project area completely unexplored for hard rock gold, despite it being only a few kilometers along strike from southern end of the Reefton goldfield.
For some time, the Australian government has supplied airborne geophysics data to explorers to assist them to ‘see through the cover’. Thus in Australia, an area with such close proximity to a major goldfield would have already been extensively explored. This year will see the very first release of New Zealand government airborne geophysics data over the Reefton goldfield and the Company’s Reefton South project area. The Company is extremely appreciative of the efforts of the West Coast mining industry and government bodies that have organized and funded the critical airborne geophysical surveys currently being conducted.
Oceana Gold have also recently announced a new Reefton gold discovery (near Big River) by applying a new approach to exploration to explore under the thin layer of cover. They are using a wacker drill (modified jack hammer) to reach bedrock under cover. The company will also seek to apply this technique in its project area where depth of cover is appropriate.
Reefton is a very high-grade goldfield, Oceana Gold have announced new exploration drilling intercepts at Big River of 3m @ 18.5 g/t and at Blackwater of 1m @ 23.3 g/t, and the average grade of the historical mining was typically around 15g/t gold, ranging up to two ounces.

*West Coast Rare Metals Exploration Update*
The first round of fieldwork on the West Coast of the South Island, New Zealand has been completed.
Strategic Elements Ltd (ASX:SOR) is pleased to announce that Strategic Materials Pty Ltd (100% owned) has completed its initial phase of work at the Hohonu rare earths prospect. A preliminary visit to the Falls Creek tungsten prospect was also made.
Samples will be sent for assay, and reports will be prepared by consulting geologists. Assays and reports will also be submitted on samples that have been sourced from previous exploration conducted in the area.


----------



## pixel (1 June 2015)

Apparently, SOR has found a new "Strategy".
How did they persuade the Tax Office to forego CGT and income tax on dividends?

Not that I really care: I noticed the breakout on May 21st, and although I missed the best part on that day, I kept a close eye on it and bought last Friday when it appeared to form a base. Half-hourly chart attached.




I've taken part profit today, but will buy on pullback into this morning's gap-up.


----------



## McLovin (1 June 2015)

pixel said:


> Apparently, SOR has found a new "Strategy".
> How did they persuade the Tax Office to forego CGT and income tax on dividends?




They're a pooled development fund. They were inacted to help smaller companies raise equity. The government closed the program down a few years ago but there are still a few floating around. Acrux is another one.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2015)

McLovin said:


> They're a pooled development fund. They were inacted to help smaller companies raise equity. The government closed the program down a few years ago but there are still a few floating around. Acrux is another one.



Thanks McLovin 

SOR popped out again with another promising announcement concerning nanocubes: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01668689

While I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for those transparent wearable computers just yet, I reckon it's a good idea to be Long a few when the technology does take off. That aside, volatility offers opportunities for a few swinging snips.




I have traded the rally over 2 days and am building a Long position. Current stop 19c.


----------



## pixel (4 November 2015)

Support at 16-16.5c looks pretty safe now; momentum turned up, albeit on low volume.
Maybe there is something behind microcaps, just as Marcus Padley alluded to in his weekend column.




I'm buying - added at 18c.
stop 16c, target 23-26, on the assumption that 16c was a Higher Low, to be followed by a Higher High.
Like all minis, it's still a speccie, so DYOR


----------



## pixel (4 November 2015)

19c being bought now.
I sense an announcement coming ...


----------



## pixel (24 November 2015)

pixel said:


> 19c being bought now.
> I sense an announcement coming ...



It took a little longer:
Nanocubes in ink: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01684558
AGM Presentation: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01685000

nothing spectacular or hyped-up, but the chart is gently rising, both in price and volume.




I hold and have also traded intraday swings. 
Quite possibly, a breakout could surprise us. Watching the 22-23 zone.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2016)

OK, so the net profits I made from trading SOR are CGT-exempt and won't feature on my Tax Return. It's a nice feeling  But every seller must have found a buyer. Let's assume the buyer of my SOR at 20c held on to them in hope, but wants to sell them now back to me before end of June for 13c. Let's further assume that he got the direction right for GXY and sold some of those for a hefty profit: Can he apply his SOR loss against a Galactic Profit to reduce the CGT on that trade? Or does he have to wear the loss and pay full CGT on the GXY result?
Just curious ...


----------



## jbocker (14 September 2016)

Encouraging news from SOR.

ASX Startup Joins Global Giants For Printed Electronics

https://research.onlineinvesting.we...VN0ZDT0RGN0oiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==


----------



## pixel (14 September 2016)

jbocker said:


> Encouraging news from SOR.
> 
> ASX Startup Joins Global Giants For Printed Electronics
> 
> https://research.onlineinvesting.we...VN0ZDT0RGN0oiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==




The Market reacts with huge volume, but that is not matched by an increased price.




I hold - for now; but if 15c doesn't hold I'm out.


----------



## Flumeing (10 March 2017)

My opinion would be this stock will have it's day as technology stampedes forward. 
I sold 50% of my shares when it hit near it's peak, but am holding the remaining at 50% down now. 
Any opinions on this one?


----------



## So_Cynical (11 March 2017)

There is a lot of sideways price movement interrupted by more legs down than up, volume spikes have fallen with the SP, seems to be some stability around the 10-11c level, burning cash so will need more at some point, potential wont pay the bills.

Could bounce off the double bottom with some good news.
~


----------



## pixel (10 November 2017)

The latest 5 months, even more so since volume picked up 6 weeks ago, the rot seems to have stopped. Very short-term, I noticed some renewed Bearishness especially in MACD. Waiting for that to dissipate before trying to get back on board.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2019)

Strategic Elements Ltd (SOR) is an Australian listed Pooled Development Fund actively funding and developing projects in the technology and resource sector. The Company invests into small to medium sized Australian companies to assist in the development or expansion of the company. 

The Group is managed primarily on the basis of its investments, currently advanced material technologies and metals and mining. Recent activities include:
- Artificial Intelligence and Robotics unit ‘*Stealth Technologies Pty Ltd’* has signed an agreement with global Fortune 100 software-industrial company ‘Honeywell’ to build experimental autonomous robotic vehicles.
- Materials technology unit ‘*Australian Advanced Materials Pty Ltd’* is completing a demonstrator of printable transparent memory ink technology being developed with UNSW, CSIRO and VTT.
- Exploration Company ‘*Maria Resources*’ is currently preparing a maiden drilling program at the Behemoth Project using grant funding from the Western Australian government.

_*SOR is registered by the Australian Federal Government under a special program to encourage investment into Australian SME's. The Company's special registration as a Pooled Development Fund provides most shareholders with tax-free capital gains when they sell their shares and tax-free dividends_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 January 2020)

> *Behemoth Drilling*
> Drilling has commenced at the Behemoth Project but fire, water logistics and lightning strikes have delayed the program. With scheduled breaks now occurring it is expected that the program will complete in the second week of January. ... Assays for copper, gold, rare earths and investigation for evidence of meteorite impact from the drill core are expected to be available in early February.






> *Artificial Intelligence and Robotics*
> The Company is backing the development of a proprietary autonomous robotics platform with a highly talented technical team with deep experience in AI, computer vision, autonomous vehicles and robotics for both software and hardware. The Company has signed an agreement with  ‘Honeywell’ to build experimental autonomous robotic vehicles. ... The Company is on track to deliver an autonomous robotic security vehicle in the first quarter of 2020. The Company is also in discussion with multiple companies in the mining sector for its AI and robotics technology.






> *Nanocube Ink Demonstrator*
> A technology demonstrator is being fabricated with the University of New South Wales, Product Engineers based in Sydney and experts based in VTT Finland to highlight the unique printable and transparent benefits of the Nanocube memory technology. The data storage technology is physically printed onto surfaces (glass, plastics) where industry standard silicon chip technology cannot go. A third party transparent display and touch sensor component is being integrated with the transparent Nanocube Memory Ink and custom application logic developed by the SOR backed team. Final validation testing of the Demonstrator program software functionality has commenced and a presentation will be made in Finland to a select group of industry companies (and released to ASX) in January, 2020.



(probably gone in too early in the January competition)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2020)

SOR's nanocube memory ink patent application in USA granted on 7/1/2020
https://patents.google.com/?assigne...erials+Pty+Ltd,Stealth+technologies+&sort=new

And a presentation of their demonstrator application next week, according to _surandy70 _from another site


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 February 2020)

And SOR did the memory ink presentation.

Down 20%, now "suspended from quotation immediately under Listing Rule 17.3, pending a response to a price and volume query"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 February 2020)

SOR reply that is unaware, in compliance. The identified risk is "_it is currently pursuing a number of technology and resources projects that are speculative in nature".
_
Back trading up 10%, and recouped half of the earlier drop, in the $0.70-0.72 range


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2020)

Big range of trades for SOR today.

After opening at 5.6c, ran up to 7.8c, now sitting some 21% up at 6.7c

There was an announcement a few days ago about trialling the JV autonomous vehicle developed with Honeywell, at a prison near Kalgoorlie. Then this morning, notification about "_two patent applications cover[ing] low cost solutions developed by Stealth Technologies that greatly increase reliability and mitigates against system failures in autonomous robotic vehicles. A third patent application covers robots designed to automate perimeter security intrusion detection systems._" Intellectual Property covered by the patents has potential commercial use in security, mining and agriculture.

Today's Ann has quite a bit of information. Impressive and worth a read.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2020)

first Announcement in over a month (every Ann seems to be Market Sensitive *(!) *), and up 10+% this morning


> SOR has won significant funding from Govt's Australian Research Council Linkage program ...will be used to significantly enhance the Nanocube printable memory technology owned by SOR subsidiary _Australian Advanced Materials_. The Project will be led by UNSW Associate Professor Dewei Chu, co-inventor of the Nanocube Memory Ink and will produce metal oxide based nanomaterials for printable, flexible and cost-effective memory devices.





> The project aims to develop next generation printable memory devices with low cost and excellent stability. The expected outcomes will be new electronic materials for a wide range of uses in flexible electronics and significant advances in energy efficient data storage devices. IP and commercialisation rights remain with AAM.





> The Nanocube Memory Ink is a liquid transparent ink containing billions of tiny nanometer scale particles. The data storage technology is physically printed onto surfaces (glass, plastics) introducing electronic memory to surfaces where current silicon chip technology cannot go. The exploding increase in digital communications from 5G, Big Data and Internet of Things (IOT) has generated an urgent need for new memory materials and devices with low power consumption, nonvolatile storage capabilities and mechanical flexibility.



- _ all of $1 million_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2020)

seems like a thousand ideas emanating from this crowd

_*Automation of 3D Weed Mapping*_
 The Company is developing a device that will automate the capture and integration of multiple forms of data (LIDAR, GPS, IMU and High Definition Cameras) to produce 3D location maps of agricultural weeds. 3D Mapping of agricultural weeds with highly accurate geo-referenced coordinates will enable farmers to target them much more effectively by applying modern agronomy to weed management. 

_- there might be something in this?

Up on the news (and Friday's Honeywell linkup) but any leap invariably attracts a sell off?





_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2020)

another week, another couple of Market Sensitive announcements.

.... this one probably has more_ true believers _than most. Up 150% today


> SOR subsidiary Australian Advanced Materials has agreed to develop a self-charging battery technology through its collaboration with the University of New South Wales and CSIRO. The Battery cells create electricity from humidity in the air or skin surface to self-charge themselves within minutes. No manual charging or wired power is required. They are created with a printable ink and are ideally suited for use in Internet of Things (IOT) devices.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2020)

when the offer is at 6c, one would expect the cash to flow in. In this case, a whelming flood.


> ....[with the] opportunity to purchase shares in the SPP; the Company intended to raise $1,000,000 under the SPP.  The Company has received strong interest in the SPP and *exceeded the $1,000,000 t*arget this morning. The Company has received *over $4,294,000* in applications. This amount is above the $1,000,000 and as such, applications will be accepted on a first received basis up to the $1,000,000, with any oversubscriptions accepted at the Directors’ discretion and subject to all legal and regulatory requirements.





> The Company intends to close the plan early on Monday, 2nd of November at 5pm AWST and reserves the right to scale back applications for amounts over $1,000,000. The Company will update the market with the final amount received and accepted once this is finalised.




SPP at 6c, and trading around 13c this morning. Each company has its own aims and methods. I think_ pro-rata _is better, maybe adjusted with a minimum then scaled for $$s received, rather than_ first in and best dressed_.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> when the offer is at 6c, one would expect the cash to flow in. In this case, a whelming flood.
> 
> 
> SPP at 6c, and trading around 13c this morning. Each company has its own aims and methods. I think_ pro-rata _is better, maybe adjusted with a minimum then scaled for $$s received, rather than_ first in and best dressed_.



I haven't bothered looking at a broker price summary of this stock today but with this amount of "free" shares I'd be selling at these prices. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2020)

always tricky if you don't know the number of new shares you may receive, but yes, I'd be acting similarly. ....(don't hold) others seem to .

And the early bird gets the juiciest morsel:

5 minute chart and volume for last 5 days:


----------



## tinhat (3 December 2020)

An interesting pooled development fund (with R&D tax benefits) with an interesting investment into liquid ink graphene oxide, wearable, rechargeable battery technology that can recharge from the humidity in the air or on human skin. A potential application is for the charging of biosensing devices. Development is through collaboration with CSIRO and UNSW.

They released an announcement to market a couple of days ago that they had managed to scale up to producing a one litre batch of the ink.

Another interesting project is their nanotube memory ink product.









						Strategic Elements
					

Venture Builder    Strategic Elements operates as a venture builder where it generates ventures and projects from combining teams of leading scientists or innovators in the technology or resources sectors.  Strategic Elements operates as a registered Pooled Development Fund (PDF) on the...




					www.strategicelements.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Have noticed SOR over the last week or so, but didn't act.
All positioned out.
3 month chart.


----------



## debtfree (6 January 2021)

I see SOR is off to a flying start for you @Muchado in the 2021 full CY Comp and the only one to pick it. 

1st day 20% up and then backed it up with a 50% yesterday, well done and good luck.


----------



## Muchado (8 January 2021)

debtfree said:


> I see SOR is off to a flying start for you @Muchado in the 2021 full CY Comp and the only one to pick it.
> 
> 1st day 20% up and then backed it up with a 50% yesterday, well done and good luck.



Thank you @debtfree, ANP which I also picked jumped 60% today. More ass than class


----------



## greggles (15 January 2021)

SOR continuing its bullish run. Forming a steep uptrend now and hitting a high of 57c today. Very impressive, especially given the absence of price sensitive announcements this month.

The company indicated earlier this month that the prototype self-charging battery pack was on track to be completed in the last week of January.

The market is obviously starting to get excited.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

I do miss @tinhat
Come back tinhed. You added value. I think Mungo would want you to give it another go.


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2021)

Amazing run
closed out yesterday as I went to golf
not wanting to destroy a good profit.
But what a run — now looking for a consolidation
sooner than later— .


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 January 2021)

What news is expected from SOR in the near term? (hat tip: Surandy)

_*Self Charging Battery:*
January 2021: Development of prototype 3.7V battery pack containing multiple connected self charging batteries
March Quarter 2021: Testing battery ink for compatibility with industrial scale printing techniques

*Printable Brain Inspired Computing Hardware:*
March Quarter 2021: Early stage work on stability, potentiation, depression, latency and power requirements

*Nanocube Memory Ink:*
May 2021: To have developed a 1 Megabit ultra-low power, flexible, transparent memory device

*Collaboration with Honeywell:*
April 2021: Exclusivity period for development of A$V with Honeywell for the justice sector due to expire, potential for a formal agreement with Honeywell to supply multiple A$Vs for prisons that they operate.

*Drones*:
May 2021: Collaboration with Planck Aero re drones due to expire, possible extension or announcement of integration of drones with Stealth Technologies' A$V.                                                                
_
_There is scope for updates on various other activities the company is involved in such as final testing of the A$V for use at the Eastern Goldfields Regional Prison, the weed detector, planning for drilling of the Leviathan anomaly, or even left field news on an agreement with another use of the A$V, acquisition of Australian innovation, etc_.

and of course Quarterly activities and cashflow report due end of January 2021, and Half yearly report


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 February 2021)

if it isn't a Cap Raise, then it can be Directors Selling after a price rise


*STRATEGIC ELEMENTS LIMITED (SOR)*​*Charles Murphy*​*03 Feb 21*​*-6,750,000*​*    $0.632*​*$4,264,650*​*STRATEGIC ELEMENTS LIMITED (SOR)*​*Matthew Howard*​*03 Feb 21*​*-1,505,000*​*    $0.603*​*$907,679*​*STRATEGIC ELEMENTS LIMITED (SOR)*​*Elliot Nicholls*​*03 Feb 21*​*-1,570,000*​*    $0.634*​*$995,871*​


----------



## kenny (28 February 2021)

March Quarter is an important one for news. I'll be looking for announcements in the battery tech especially towards the end of March and perhaps some progress on the Honeywell discussions to impact the share price.


----------



## TechnoCap (8 April 2021)

solid rebound today on good volume, maybe the directors jumping back in at cheaper oversold levels


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2021)

Lots of Market Sensitive announcements, this year, only to be met by Market Indifference


----------



## TechnoCap (15 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lots of Market Sensitive announcements, this year, only to be met by Market Indifference
> 
> View attachment 126091



They should stop the announcements and price increase may occur


----------



## greggles (30 June 2021)

Another price sensitive announcement released today.






The technology sounds fascinating, but it's obviously still in development and far from production. SOR made $25,000 in revenue last quarter.

Is this technology commercially viable or are they just going to continue to burn through cash? The share price has been going down all this year, but today's announcement has seen things turn around, with the share price increasing 11.36% to 24.5c.


----------



## TechnoCap (13 July 2021)

What happened today on solid volume and no announcement?


----------



## debtfree (9 September 2021)

SOR is looking a little stronger of late. Short term MAs have moved above Long term MAs now, can see Higher Lows and a bit more volume coming in to play as well.


----------



## Wedgy (2 January 2022)

One of my top 4 tips to do well in 2022, has plenty of "irons in the fire" its Stealth technologies, autonomous vehicle for checking prison perimeter, look close to commercialisation. Self charging battery technology is exciting and making good progress with more announcements due soon. Along with nanocube memory ink, exploration projects and agriculture automation technology. SOR's SP could make strong gains this year.


----------



## TechnoCap (4 January 2022)

Wedgy said:


> One of my top 4 tips to do well in 2022, has plenty of "irons in the fire" its Stealth technologies, autonomous vehicle for checking prison perimeter, look close to commercialisation. Self charging battery technology is exciting and making good progress with more announcements due soon. Along with nanocube memory ink, exploration projects and agriculture automation technology. SOR's SP could make strong gains this year.



also one of my top four stocks for 2022 Wedgy

be interesting to see if the momentum can be sustained as we are looking better today than what we did a month ago - maybe a bottom is in play and we can weave through into the early 30s and hold above these levels...


----------



## JohnDe (4 January 2022)

Some very impressive technology coming out from their labs, and with our government investing in future proofing our industries & defence, 2022 could be a very good year for SOR.

I was fearful and almost sold for a small profit, as I started to lose confidence because of the bigger fish swimming in the same pool. Though, those big fish are still there 🧐


----------



## JohnDe (25 January 2022)

Resisting the trend, shot up 13% now hanging around 6%


----------



## JohnDe (11 May 2022)

Up 41.38%. The next few days will be interesting; will it stay up or will it drop?

*SOR Breakthrough in Generating Electricity from Moisture*


----------



## TechnoCap (11 May 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Up 41.38%. The next few days will be interesting; will it stay up or will it drop?
> 
> *SOR Breakthrough in Generating Electricity from Moisture*
> 
> ...



History says drop
If I hold it will sink
If I sell it will fly


----------



## The Triangle (20 May 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Up 41.38%. The next few days will be interesting; will it stay up or will it drop?
> 
> *SOR Breakthrough in Generating Electricity from Moisture*
> 
> ...



Electricity from moist air....   I'm sure it will be an economic success.    I mean they trademarked the name right?

I have a perpetual motion and cold fusion machine to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## JohnDe (20 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Electricity from moist air....   I'm sure it will be an economic success.    I mean they trademarked the name right?
> 
> I have a perpetual motion and cold fusion machine to sell if anyone is interested.




Show us your electricity generator


----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

Good 👍 morning champions
Positive SOR announcement regarding the companies alternate electrical energy source.  

31.82% gain in SP.
Not Holding

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## JohnDe (29 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good 👍 morning champions
> Positive SOR announcement regarding the companies alternate electrical energy source.
> 
> 31.82% gain in SP.
> ...




Up 42% at the moment. 
Holding.



> A successful demonstration compared the power output of an Energy Ink battery, powered solely by moisture, to the baseline power consumed by a leading glucose-monitoring skin patch. The extremely thin, flexible, environmentally friendly Energy Ink battery generated over 200% more power than required.


----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Up 42% at the moment.
> Holding.



Well done JohnDe … rcw1 missed the pre stampede damn it …
Might still jump in … not sure yet 
Kind regards
Rcw1


----------

